# Horse running me into fence.....



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay so my new horse runs me into the fence while I am riding her. It isn't until closer to the end of ny lesson when she gets worked up. She has no reason to get worked up though. We just do basic walk, trot and canter. She gets fat at the walk and trot so we are working on slowing her down. But here is the problem... Once we have cantered nicely for a while she will do a VERY sharp and very quick turn into the fence of the arena. Shell turn and hit her chest on the fence and stop. I've tried turning her the other way right before she does it but sometimes she is too fast for me. And I'll take my foot out of he stirrup and kick her in the shoulder away from the fence and I'll smack her on the neck on that same side with a crop. It doesn't seem to be working because she is still doing it. I'm starting to get worried that I'm going to get really hurt on her. During my last lesson she did it and I ended up coming off. But my arm hit the fence and I somehow landed on ny feet. But next time it may not end so nicely on my part. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?? My lessons are only an hour long. Do you think I should have shorter lessons ad gradually make them longer as she can go longer?? She is in very good shape I think she just doesn't want to do the work anymore so she tries to get me off.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

Well i'm no trainer, but maybe you should try to keep her occupied (I.E circles, serpentines and such) but if she does run you into the fence, turn her around in the opposite direction she came in (make a circle) and keep going. maybe she wants more to do? such as jumping, or cross country, or maybe a nice trail ride.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have tried circles and turning her away and it doesn't work. She will just turn out of the circle and go to the fence. Even if I ride closer to the middle of the ring she will do it. I have been planning on taking her out on a trail ride but having 2 feet of snow on the ground makes it hard to do. Haha I would love to ride her in the snow but she has shoes and I don't know where the groundhog holes are. Haha also with the jumping...she loves to jump but I want to work on her groundwork more because she rushes to jumps. Ugh! She needs so much work!! Lol but I love training horses.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

eralcx3 said:


> She has no reason to get worked up though.


Clearly, she DOES have a reason to get worked up. That you have no idea what triggers the behavior is irrelevant.



> But here is the problem... Once we have cantered nicely for a while she will do a VERY sharp and very quick turn into the fence of the arena.


So stop cantering her BEFORE she gives you the clues she's going to do it. And YES, she's giving you clues that it's coming, you're just not paying close enough attention.



> I'm starting to get worried that I'm going to get really hurt on her.


Just, starting? LOL! 



> Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?? My lessons are only an hour long. Do you think I should have shorter lessons ad gradually make them longer as she can go longer?? She is in very good shape I think she just doesn't want to do the work anymore so she tries to get me off.


Where is your riding instructor/trainer during these lessons? What is she/he advising you to do? When was the last time this horse was examined by a healthcare professional besides a general practioner vet?


----------



## PaytonSidesHorsemanship (Jan 13, 2010)

We can keep the fix for this simple. When she turns back into the fence, stay at the spot and basicly tell her ooh I like that idea. In fact I like it so much I want you to turn back and forth into this fence until you hate it so much that you never want to see a fence again. 

Now I'm not talking about getting after her, just keep changing directions in into the fence at that very spot until she says "um let's go do something else" and when she does, drop the reins to her and let her gladly do that. 

The idea behind this is making the wrong thing difficult and then the right thing easy. But remember to keep your pressure as low key as she allows so that she realized she caused the work and doesn't think your just another human trying to have her for dinner.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

PaytonSidesHorsemanship said:


> We can keep the fix for this simple. When she turns back into the fence, stay at the spot and basicly tell her ooh I like that idea. In fact I like it so much I want you to turn back and forth into this fence until you hate it so much that you never want to see a fence again.
> 
> Now I'm not talking about getting after her, just keep changing directions in into the fence at that very spot until she says "um let's go do something else" and when she does, drop the reins to her and let her gladly do that.
> 
> The idea behind this is making the wrong thing difficult and then the right thing easy. But remember to keep your pressure as low key as she allows so that she realized she caused the work and doesn't think your just another human trying to have her for dinner.


Well said, this is exactly what I would do. You are basically turning her idea of liking the fence into your idea of liking the fence. (it will get old fast!)


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

PaytonSidesHorsemanship said:


> The idea behind this is making the wrong thing difficult and then *the right thing easy*. But remember to keep your pressure as low key as she allows so that she realized she caused the work and doesn't think your just another human trying to have her for dinner.


 
The thing that is hard for some riders is making the right thing easy. If you don't give her a release of pressure then it won't matter how hard you make the wrong thing.


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

You take lessons? Then ask the trainer.
You're the one who steers your horse.
Is it something you're doing? Are you shifting your weight too much and not realizing it, causing her to turn with your weight? Try looking at it from your horses' perspective.


----------



## Mare in foal (Jan 27, 2010)

It doesnt really sound like its anything the rider is doing... It really seems to me the horse is just being bratty and maybe got out of work by doing this with her previous owners? I agree with making it harder for her when she does this, I would work her in a small circle around that area and then after a while let her walk the rail again, and repeat if she does it again. The idea of going back and forth on it are good too.


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

Again its "I don't want to do this anymore". Back to respect.

I know how I would solve it-- It wouldn't be me that runs into the fence thats for sure--It would be her nose. But the real issue is that I would not be cantering her until I was positive that we had a mutual understanding and a relationship based on respect.

Problem solved before it happens.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

My draft will do this occasionally. He'll try to rub me up against the arena wall. Basically I'm told to put more pressure on my outside leg to move him away before he gets the chance to get close enough to the wall. If he's not responding to my leg, he gets a little pop on the side with the riding crop and then will move away.

It's her trying to take control of your ride basically. Saying she will stop in her terms. You have to anticipate that she is going to do this (which it seems like you know it's coming) and then work on moving her into the direction you want. I know it sounds easier than it can be to do. 

I've had my legs rammed into the side of the wall before it finally got through to me what my trainer was trying to explain!


----------

